# Our first snow carp of 2005



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Fished with Dave & Jake today...was a GOOD day. Dave and I fished from about 10:30a til 4:00pm Jake had to work for a few hours this morning then came to fish for about 3 hours before picking up his women at the Air port.

Tally for the day was Jake ONE, Dave 5 and I had 10 for a total of 16 carp landed for the day.
Air Temps. were in the high teens with wind chill...wind blew all dang day....thank goodness for heavy duty tarps and a nice fire we made it through.

Most fish ran in the upper single digits and low teens, but hey we were catching CARP on December 9th after a snow storm, 2.5" of snow on the ground, fridged cold...bad normal conditions, but we pulled it out.


I had a blast using my 11' Daiwa 1.75 TC rod and 10 lb test...man that was fun.


Anyway, here's a shot of each of us with snow carp..lots more to come! 


Jake:












Dave:











Me:











OCC is on the boards for snow carp.....now we just need to get that winter Mirror on the bank next.


Good fishing to all and to all a good night...ive been up since 4:30pm YESTERDAY...GEEZ!...Im going to go pass out and head out to catch some more fish Saturday with Jake.

Scott
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/42DSCF12-9-05_2-med.JPG


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Thankz freaken awesome...I am definely going to do some carping this winter, it seems like a lot of fun...


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

havent fished for carp in a long time.looks like carp arent bothered too much by the cold water, do they head for deeper water like the rest of the fish? give me some pointers on catchin em this time of year if you dont mind. im gettin cabin fever really bad i may have to get out and try to catch some in the gmr.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

dink, we have some nice winter carp spots near us. I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh yea... Way to go guys. Nice catch.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

They definately winter in deep holes with slow current just like cats, smallies etc. We usually try to find areas with deeps holes that have a shallower flat close to them. If you get some of those mild winter days where the temps are in the 40's and the sun is out they will move to those flats in the heat of the day to feed. They will feed all winter but stability is key. As long as there isnt alot of change in temp or alot of warm/cold fronts coming through you can catch them. They dont feed aggressively so watch your rod tip.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

dinkbuster, as Jake said look for deeper wintering holes. We have scouted miles and miles of river to find a small handful of the best holes we think will produce. These holes have depth, structure(like wood or rock), a nice shallow feeding flat next to the deep water.Also, look for the slack water..fish will stack by the dozens even by the 100's in prime areas.

We normally will place rods in the deep water and up on the shallow flat..which ever spot gets the bites is the one we put all the rods into. Some sunny days, they will be on the flat, some days they stay deep. The real key is the deep water that has structure, this helps break any current and gives them protection. Also on cold days they will only be in the slack water..somedays they will be right on the current line activly feeding.

Yesterday they carp were moving into the slack shalllow flat and we were picking them off one by one as they moved up on to feed.

We chum very lightly with plain sweetcorn and roasted corn..maybe a handful every hour in small areas then place our hookbaits right in the middle of the chum..when they come up in small groups of 2 to 5 fish out of the deep water to feed on our chum, one of them is going to find the hooked bait.

Good luck,
Scott


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Good show, guys!!!


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Excellent angling gents!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well went out again today(12/10) Jake managed ONE again...and i only got 3, but we both missed a good amount of fish each.Dave had family stuff going on, but thats ok as he will have the spot all to himself all week....geez us!..lol

Well thats it for me til next saturday....working a lot of OT this week.

Scott


----------



## o.c.c dave (May 28, 2005)

went into the spot today fished it for 3 hours netted 8. they averaged between [email protected] except for one which was about a 5lb mirror. camera sucks but did get a picture of it with my cellphone.talk to you later. dave


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I am not much on chasing carp, but I gotta hand it to you boys. Man, those are some good fish and nice pics to. Maybe I should try fishing for carp again. Good luck this winter, looks like you got this game figured out.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

SWEEEEET.....So the "winter Mirror" has been caught, good show man!! If you want send the picture of the mirror to my phone.

I'm off Sat & Sun this week and will be out for sure...give me a shout.


Scott


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I knew you would be out today man. I went outside around lunch and stood in the sun and it was decent. Good show on the carp and especially the mirror!! Cya on friday man.

Jake


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jake,
Whats your plans for the weekend?
If your free Saturday or Sunday get ahold of me and we'll go again.
Good luck Friday guys...leave a few for me...lol...i'll be heading in there around noon on Saturday

Dave and I are going Monday morning too.....then starting Thursday 12/22 im OFF WORK til Jan. 6th(15 1/2 days...YEE HAW).

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

good show on the mirra.. i believe its been awhile since anyone caught a mirra..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I added up the total for the winter spot , after 6 trips total, 38 carp have been put on the bank..37 common & 1 mirror(way to go Dave on the mirror).

Dave : 23 = 5 trips - including the ONLY Mirror
Scott :13 = 2 trips
Jake : 2 = 2 trips

Winters looking up this year for sure!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice!!! 

How many mirrors have any of you fellas caught in one sitting?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

For us, the most Mirrors in one trip have been TWO......the Common to Mirror ratio is about 100:1 on most waters and some waters its 1000:1.
The best yet is a stretch of the river where the ratio is closer to 20:1 - 30:1 this is the stretch that Dave and I both got our PB Mirrors from and two mirrors landed in the same trip have come from.

The area Dave caught his winter mirror at today has only given up ONE mirror out of atleast 200 commons caught there this fall....and his today was that ONE.

Also, the Ohio river out of atleast 300+ carp this year, only ONE mirror was caught.

We've found stretchs of the river that hold a good population of mirrors and some areas that seem to be none....kind of strange how each stretch is different.


Scott


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I caught a quillback once.....does that count for anything???


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Yup, quill backs, redhores all the suckers are cool man.....ive caught my share of quill backs too, cool looking fish...wish they grew to 20-30 lbs.

This group includs the Buffalo too..both Lg. and Sm mouth versions.

Stick to the river and you'll get a mirror for sure..in due time.

Scott


----------

